# Shimano rebate program



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Check it out!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

A link please sir?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> A link please sir?


http://fish.shimano.com/rebate


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm not complaining, but why only these models? I'm about to buy a Chronarch and would appreciate a rebate on the more expensive reel. What gives?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't create the rebate program. Don't shoot the messanger


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Bantam1.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

This is un-reel!!!!! Shimano on sale? This has to be a first, at least the first time I've Shimano do this.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Awesome, $50. off a new Curado. I might even go for that!:smile: I need a 100 anyway. Ok, maybe I don't need one but I do want one! :biggrin:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You could always buy 4 and get one for free (with your rebate money of course)


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

sweet! I need a couple more curado 100's for my new castaways!!!!


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Is the rebate in cash, or what form?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They will send you a check from what I understand.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I have some Academy gift cards. If I pay for the reel with them, how does the rebate work. Same as cash?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you can use the gift cards to pay. You will still need to submit the receipt with the rebate.


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

*Curado 100 LOOKING*

Anybody know where I can find a 100DSV in stock? Seems at least 4 Academy stores are all out?  Wanted to get one for my wife for Christmas!!

Do ya think maybe Shimano is clearing out all of these models of reels like they did a year or two ago to to have a price increase????? :question:


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Try Cabela's*

I got one at Cabela's for my brother. I took all of a week to receive it at the house. EWV


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OMB said:


> Do ya think maybe Shimano is clearing out all of these models of reels like they did a year or two ago to to have a price increase????? :question:


We are not clearing the reels out for a price increase.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been wanting to get a new Curado 100D, thanks!


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

will shimano rebate work if we order the reels from online suppliers?


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

lepaul37 said:


> will shimano rebate work if we order the reels from online suppliers?


Read here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=144198


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rebates will not be honored for reels purchases made at online auctions (such as ebay).


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

OMB said:


> Anybody know where I can find a 100DSV in stock?


FTU just got a shipment in. They should have plenty at both stores.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I was at FTU today and they still had plenty. (I didn't buy because I wanted to re-read this post 1st) 

So basically, I would have had to pay regular price and just send in the receipt and get the rebate in the mail??? I wasn't sure if I needed a coupon when purchasing and they simply give you the rebate discount then.

I also went by Academy and the Criticas are the same price - $119 at both stores. (They also had a few too - Not sure about all models and Curados) I guess I should have asked about the rebate, but....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you send a copy of the receipt along with the UPC code from the box. Then you will receive the rebate in the mail.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

OMB said:


> Anybody know where I can find a 100DSV in stock? Seems at least 4 Academy stores are all out?  Wanted to get one for my wife for Christmas!!
> 
> Do ya think maybe Shimano is clearing out all of these models of reels like they did a year or two ago to to have a price increase????? :question:


I finally found one left at the 3rd academy I went to


----------

